# Eli Lilly Fish Bottle



## falconer (Dec 13, 2010)

Found at a local estate sale last month.  Anybody want a slug of this stuff?  On second thought maybe I will just keep it as it is.


----------



## falconer (Dec 13, 2010)

Another photo....


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 13, 2010)

> Anybody want a slug of this stuff?


 I'm good but thanks for the offer.
 Nice label!


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 13, 2010)

There are quite a few Lilly collectors out there. I would get that item would get a lot of interest.


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 13, 2010)

YUM-O

 Is the base embossed with E.L. & Co or similar?  Could be the same make as the bitters bottle?  This is a first for me.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Dec 13, 2010)

The label definately puts that bottle in another class.Nice bottle..[]


----------



## falconer (Dec 14, 2010)

Bottom marked 713 label end,  F in the middle and a 1 on the other end.  I might consider letting it swim away for the right $.   Don't know yet.  I will mull it over.

 Photo of the label:


----------



## beendiggin (Dec 14, 2010)

Cool label.  I've never seen it with a label.


----------



## falconer (Mar 23, 2011)

OK   I am listing this bottle today March 23, 2011 on Ebay.  I'm letting go of some of my good finds.  Watch my site.


----------

